# Graves and medication



## mozart (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi! I'm new to having Graves, was diagnosed in early December. I was put on Methimzole and atenolol...and I was actually feeling much better. My heart slowed down, the tremors went away, I could actually breath again.
Well after 3 weeks on the Methimzole I started itching like crazy...so the doctor took me off it. I am devastated. My doctor kept pushing the RAI and honestly I do not want that as a choice right not.
So she put me on propylthiour. I am so scared to be on this drug. I've read about the high case of liver damage. 
The more that I read on this site the more I've been trying to take back my life. I have read that if I am off of Methimzole for a while and go back on it at a lower dose that I may not have the itching again. My question is for anyone on this site....can i go back on Methimzole? I would really like to as it has really helped me. 
f.y.i. I am meeting with an itegrated doctor next week to talk about supplements, herbs and diet. Hoping all of this will help.

thank you for any help.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mozart said:


> Hi! I'm new to having Graves, was diagnosed in early December. I was put on Methimzole and atenolol...and I was actually feeling much better. My heart slowed down, the tremors went away, I could actually breath again.
> Well after 3 weeks on the Methimzole I started itching like crazy...so the doctor took me off it. I am devastated. My doctor kept pushing the RAI and honestly I do not want that as a choice right not.
> So she put me on propylthiour. I am so scared to be on this drug. I've read about the high case of liver damage.
> The more that I read on this site the more I've been trying to take back my life. I have read that if I am off of Methimzole for a while and go back on it at a lower dose that I may not have the itching again. My question is for anyone on this site....can i go back on Methimzole? I would really like to as it has really helped me.
> ...


I am sorry to hear that you have Graves'! Welcome to the board though and do make yourself at home!

Actually, all the anti-thyroid meds are hard on the liver sooner than later but the PTU is getting a lot of press about it right now and I do believe it is worse than the others.

Sounds like you are in the advanced stages of hyperthyroid. If you are having trouble breathing, that means your muscles are weakening. When hyperthyroidism is severe, patients can suffer shortness of breath, chest pain, and muscle weakness.

Your lungs are supported by muscle and depend on them to breath inward and outward.

It has been my personal experience (and much observation of others) that when in the advanced stages it usually is best to go on and have RAI or ablation (surgical removal) of the thyroid.

However, you as an individual has every right to try other treatments before making that decision and we do honor that. We are here for you no matter what.

I am presuming you have had RAIU (radioactive uptake?) Other than the rate of uptake which I would be curious to know, were any other irregularities noted?

Once again, welcome.


----------



## mozart (Jan 12, 2011)

thank you for your quick response. They did do an uptake scan and all that was noticed was that my levels were 105...which I presume is high. 
I can breath great...I just meant that the relief from the methimzole was amazing that I could breath again! Sorry for the confusion.
What I'd really like to do is go back on Methimzole. I'm not opposed to RAI but like you said I'd like to give myself every option before I do the RAI cause that seems so final.
I will see my endo on Feb. 2. its the earliest they could see me on referral..sucks but at least I'm getting in! And no I haven't gone to an endo yet.
Have you done RAI?

Thank You


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mozart said:


> thank you for your quick response. They did do an uptake scan and all that was noticed was that my levels were 105...which I presume is high.
> I can breath great...I just meant that the relief from the methimzole was amazing that I could breath again! Sorry for the confusion.
> What I'd really like to do is go back on Methimzole. I'm not opposed to RAI but like you said I'd like to give myself every option before I do the RAI cause that seems so final.
> I will see my endo on Feb. 2. its the earliest they could see me on referral..sucks but at least I'm getting in! And no I haven't gone to an endo yet.
> ...


Glad you clarified that!! LOL!! I am also glad to hear that.

Yes, I did do RAI. I was not given the option of surgery and I wish I had the surgery for I will never know if I also had cancer. Hyper/Graves' patients seem to have a higher rate of cancer. Bearing in mind, my episode re all of this was over 20 years ago. And I knew nothing; absolutely nothing.

That is why I was concerned about the RAIU. No irregularities noted, I take it? If so, that is good.

Graves' and Hashi's cancer
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter18/18-cancothr.htm

I try to think outside the box and remind myself that we each are so different in our needs. What worked for me, may not work for you. Everything comes into play here; life-style, work, family, your personal beliefs and attitudes etc..

So I do support "whatever" the patient opts to do as long as it is not dangerous to their well-being and if it is, I will be the first to tell you. LOL!! My bad!


----------



## mozart (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow! Over 20 years ago! Are you doing great now? Did you go Hypo? 
I'm always curious to hear about all the stuff that people have gone through!
I'm sorry you didn't get all of the choices that we have now!
I am taking my time making my choice! And you're right I'm definitely keeping in mind my well being! I have a 4 year old child to raise! So I'm looking to make the right choices!

Hope all is well with you and thank you for all of your support


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

The methimazole never helped me feel better. I was on it for 4 months and opted for surgery.

I honestly can not tell you which medication is the bigger risk. I can tell you that not treating your hyperthyroidism is dangerous. It puts stress on your heart, and can affect the functioning of your entire body. I went untreated by my doctor and ended up having to be hospitalized for several days with a high heart rate, elevated liver levels, and breathing problems. I was sick and unable to function for months. It was really unpleasant.

For me, even though the medication was horrible, I needed it to keep me alive until I could make a decision for a permanent solution. My surgery was in August, and I am feeling much better now.


----------



## mozart (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello Lavender,
Can I ask why you opted for surgery over RAI? I'm on PTU now and if all goes well stay on it for a year to see about remission. If not I was also considering surgery. 
How long were you in the hospital. Did you start feeling better right away?

Thanks for any help and glad you're feeling better!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I researched RAI, and just felt it was not right for my body. I am really sensitive to a lot of meds. While I know that tons of people may be able to tolerate RAI, I sensed that it would just be to much for my body. I also want to have children, and feel suspicious of the long term effects of RAI on my reproductive system.

I was in the hospital about 30 hours, and then I was back twice in the next 24 hours. First because the surgeon wrote a script for a pain med that is not carried by any pharmacy in town. Then, My parathyroids were not working right after surgery, and I needed IV calcium.

The good news is that my hyperthyroid symptoms stopped immediately after surgery. I woke up and could tell that whatever was making me sick for so long was finally gone, and it was such a huge relief.


----------

